
What Engineering Testing Assessments Are Out There? - Mobius_x_1
My recruiting team is looking for assessment tools that we can use to assess the technical abilities of engineering candidates at all levels (jr-senior). Can anyone recommend tools that my team should look into? Price is not of a concern to us.
======
adamnemecek
Talk to them for 30 minutes about past projects.

